# Problem mit netbeans 4.0



## MASTERmind (14. Dez 2005)

ich möchte eigentlich nur ein neues projekt erstellen, was ist das für eine fehlermeldung und was will man mir damit sagen???

 

*
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: duplicate attribute(found "xmlns")
*


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Dez 2005)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/org/xml/sax/SAXParseException.html
Es scheint ein Attribut mehrmals zugeben


----------



## André Uhres (14. Dez 2005)

Versuch dies: 
NetBeans runterfahren.
Diesen Ordner löschen:
C:\Documents and Settings\MASTERmind\.netbeans
NetBeans neu starten.


----------



## MASTERmind (15. Dez 2005)

@Andre:

Das hilft leider nicht!
total nervig dass das anlegen eines neuen projekts schon nicht funzt oder stell ich mich dämlich an???

@L-ectron-x: kapier ich nicht


----------



## André Uhres (15. Dez 2005)

Versuchs mal mit einer neueren Version. 
Z.B.: JDK 5.0 und NetBeans 5.0
ohne die Optionen von 4.0 zu importieren (die Frage wird dir beim Startup gestellt).


----------



## MASTERmind (15. Dez 2005)

Habe 5er Version installiert....folgende Fehlermeldung:
javax.xml.TransformerConfigurationException: Die Formatvorlage konnte nicht kompiliert werde....

ISt netbeans so scheisse????


----------



## André Uhres (15. Dez 2005)

hmm..das ist wirklich ärgerlich. Also an NetBeans wird es wohl kaum liegen, sonst würde er ja nirgends funktionieren.
Aber an was könnte es sonst noch liegen? Da bin ich jetzt leider auch ratlos.. ???:L


----------

